# Overhead shrugs use?



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys I'd like to know what overhead shrugs actually affect if anything?

Do they have a worthwhile impact on traps development? Or do they just work the core?

And should I be using the same weight that I push press or heavier?

And would it be beneficial doing them after B/B shrugs, or should they be used as a replacement exercise instead of B/B shrugs?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never heard of overhead shrugs.. :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I have never heard of overhead shrugs.. :confused1:


 x2


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I use them occasionally,actually they are the only shrug I ever bother doing. Mostly for shoulder health and prehab purposes but they are good for getting size on the traps.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Now I've heard of them...but can't grasp what classifies it as a shrug...Just looks like a extended press of sorts...can't image it would do sh!t to help you grow your traps...


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I guess I'll have to just give it a go, should I go as heavy as possible, or go light and do alot of reps?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

practise them everynow and then using the rope on a cable stack,feels very nice


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

:huh:that's a new way of doing it, I'll try it out though ta:clap:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I used to do same exercise on incline bench (was suggested by a guy i trained with) no clue if they are really usefull.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Now I've heard of them...but can't grasp what classifies it as a shrug...Just looks like a extended press of sorts...can't image it would do sh!t to help you grow your traps...


The movement comes from scapular elevation and depression, just as a conventional shrug does. The only difference is the load is held overhead compared to by your waist.

I've not done them before but as Martin says they're more of a prehab/shoulder health exercise, and as such i'd imagine they're more beneficial for the vastly neglected middle and lower portions of the trapezius.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :learn something new everyday i guess must try these sometime


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Now I've heard of them...but can't grasp what classifies it as a shrug...Just looks like a extended press of sorts*...can't image it would do sh!t to help you grow your traps*...





Ak_88 said:


> The movement comes from scapular elevation and depression, just as a conventional shrug does. The only difference is the load is held overhead compared to by your waist.
> 
> I've not done them before but as Martin says they're more of a prehab/shoulder health exercise, and as such i'd imagine they're more beneficial for the vastly neglected middle and lower portions of the trapezius.


Actually you'd be surprised how much trap development can be gained from these.

Both are true - they are good for prehab and good for size on the mid/upper traps. As above the movement of the shoulder girdle is very similar to a normal shrug only the weight is different.

The position of an overhead shrug of a decent weight will have to be towards the back of your head. I have always found this had helped stop my frontal neck muscles contributing to the shrug (unlike normal bar shrugs) and therefore helps stop my shoulders rounding and tightening forwards.

The stabilisation of the weight overhead is also very beneficial for shoulder stability. This recruit more of the whole trapezius muscle rather than simply the top part.

Mikazagreat - doing an incline straight arm press is more for shoulder health and development of the serratus anterior. A valuble exercise too.


----------



## patterson27 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's sometimes recommended, to do overhead squats for shoulder and rotator cuff rehab, so it stands to reason that overhead shrugs also would be good for rehab.

Olympic lifters typically have big traps, which I'm guessing comes from scap retraction/extension performed with the load in an overhead position. So overhead shrugs probably promote trap development too.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Actually you'd be surprised how much trap development can be gained from these.
> 
> Both are true - they are good for prehab and good for size on the mid/upper traps. As above the movement of the shoulder girdle is very similar to a normal shrug only the weight is different.
> 
> ...


Really good post Martin. I like overhead shrugs. Don't be fooled by the short range of motion or the requirement for a lower load compared to ordinary shrugs - this is a tough exercise. I can see them as being good for rehab but they can lead to some good growth too, as already said of the neck as well as the traps.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Consider buying the Kelso shrug book, an encyclopaedia of shrugging exercises .


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

resurrecting this thread as theres a good bit of info in here. I have started overhead shrugs and i like them. I can see they should be real good


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :learn something new everyday i guess must try these sometime


x2


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

never heard or seen these being done before

i must give them a wee go sometime!


----------

